# Meat Grinder for Grape Crusher



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Can I use my No. 10 hand crank meat grinder for crushing grapes? How well will that work? I know the purists are doing head slaps now, but it's all I've got at the moment.


----------



## jet (Sep 5, 2011)

I would be concerned about it cracking the seeds, which is virtually always a bad thing.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 5, 2011)

Make a Two Bucket Press like this one.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Sep 6, 2011)

Besides cracking open all the seeds the juice would be in contact with metal the whole time, also not a good idea. You forgot you have 2 feet, that would be better than a grinder. CC


----------



## robie (Sep 6, 2011)

You can crush them in a bucket with your feet. 

A big part of the job is removing all the stems. It can take hours to destem even 100 lbs of grapes.

That meat grinder could pulverize the seeds, which will not make good wine. Your wine could turn out to be very bitter as a result.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 6, 2011)

Trust me I can tell you how long it will take to de-stem 100lbs of grapes by hand , and its a LOOOONG time!



robie said:


> A big part of the job is removing all the stems. It can take hours to destem even 100 lbs of grapes.


----------



## robie (Sep 6, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Make a Two Bucket Press like this one.



I can't view the photos, don't have access on that site. I pretty much get the idea, though.


----------



## garymc (Dec 22, 2011)

*food grinder*

If you take the cutting blade out of the meat grinder and it still works, it shouldn't crush the seeds. I did this and it worked fine. You essentially have an auger pushing the grapes through a grate.


----------

